# Online-Shop liefert nicht trotz mehrfacher Mahnungen



## lisa05 (15 August 2005)

bin völlig ratlos :-? 

Ich habe mir am 15.07.05 eine Festplatte bei einem Internet Shop gekauft.
Ich stellte dann aber fest dass sie nicht meinen Anforderungen genügt und sandte sie 
mit Rücksprache der Firma zurück mit einer enthaltenen Neubestellung.

Als ich nach einer Woche immer noch keine Bestätigung hatte,
setze Ich mich erst per Mail, einen Tag später per Telefon mit der Firma in Verbindung,
wo man mir die Auskunft gab ich solle den Auslieferungsnachweis beibringen 
für das zurück gesandt Paket und in dieser Mail meine Neubestellung abgeben. 
Das tat ich dann.

Auf der Internetseite der Firma kann ich einsehen ob meine Bestellung aufgenommen ist und versendet wurde.
Leider tat sich dort nichts.  

Ich wandte mich am 09.08.05 erneut an den Online-Shop und fragte  nach.
Erst nach dieser Anfrage wurde die neue Festplatte eingebucht.
Mittlerweile gingen weiter Mails heraus wo ich drauf hinwies das die Ware bereits bezahlt ist.
weil der Status sich nicht änderte - warten auf Zahlungseingang-.

Die letzte Mail verschickte ich heute da immer noch keine Lieferung erfolgte,
mit der Anmerkung das laut Lieferbestand die Festplatte bei der Firma als vorrätig angezeigt wird. :evil: 
Ich hab das Gefühl daS die nur dann abkassieren wollen und Reklamationen ins Leere laufen lassen.

Nun weiß ich nicht wie ich weiter verfahren soll, wenn immer noch keine Auslieferung erfolgt.
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen!!! Was ich hAb für Möglichkeiten doch noch zu meinem Recht zu kommen. 
Und andere vor solchen Machenschaften schützen

Danke im vorraus  

lisa05


----------



## Counselor (15 August 2005)

Also ich würde zunächst bei denen nochmal anrufen und fragen, warum sie nicht liefern. Direkter Kontakt ist da besser, denn dann kann man die stellen und sie müssen eine Antwort geben.

Als nächsten Schritt (wenn weiter nicht geliefert wird) würde ich dann per Fax eine kurze Frist zur Lieferung (zB sieben Tage) setzen. Erfolgt dann immer noch keine Lieferung, dann solltest du zum Anwalt.


----------

